# It's starting to get hot off the Pcola Beach Pier



## Gallender (Mar 26, 2012)

Spanish, Pompano and convicts were giving everyone on the pier all they could handle. I saw two kings caught, and get this, one was on a 19.99 Pink Wal Mart rod, with 12lb test, the guy did a great job fighting the fish, of course everyone was offering him pointers on what to do. Great job by the guy with the gaff. All spanish were good size, and the pompano were being caught on the end of the pier. Go figure that. Tight lines everyone and happy fishing.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Just more proof that you don't need the expensive fancy gear to catch big fish...my dad proves it every time we go fishing and he out-fishes me with his BPS special rod/reel and tourist rigs. Its just nice to have fancy gear


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

You don't need expensive gear to catch fish but if you want your gear to last you do need to spend a few coins..


----------



## KingKevin (Feb 17, 2012)

paul s said:


> You don't need expensive gear to catch fish but if you want your gear to last you do need to spend a few coins..


This is true.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

This year is gonna be "OFF THE HOOK"! Crazy how everything is just clicking this year except this dang wind!!


----------



## KoolKat49 (Nov 3, 2011)

If you want the wind to die buy a wind surfer


----------



## stumblefish (Jul 9, 2011)

Not to mention the big schools of jacks that came ripping through that was cool to see!

I love your beaches down here I have been hanging out on Pensacola beach pier the last two days and will be there Thursday too. It is beautiful to look at the water and fish from up there.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

nice report.. what were they using though? 

when i was there a couple weeks ago the only people catching were some guys using fiddlers. but since the bait shop there doesn't sell live bait its important to know what to take there


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

paul s said:


> You don't need expensive gear to catch fish but if you want your gear to last you do need to spend a few coins..


very true


----------

